# New IRC Chat Room and Channel



## Chris (Nov 11, 2005)

The new chat is up, thanks to all the guys that helped me troubleshoot it.

Direct Link is here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/view.php?pg=ircchat

MIRC Users: #sevenstring on irc.inter.net.il 

The forum integrated link will log you in with your forum username.

Please let me know if there are any issues/problems. I'm going to be constantly working on this, so bear with me while I get it working and looking proper.

*Bugs/Issues/Etc*

If you don't see a big SUN logo when you load the screen (a grey box instead) make sure you've got the Sun Java app installed. It MIGHT work with the stock Microsoft Java handler, but that's the first place to check. 
If you can't connect with a "cannot resolve server" error, try clearing your IE cache
The java client strips the username to 8 characters, I'm trying to see if I can get around it.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2005)

The forum-based applet is based on Java VM, If you have connection issues, install this:

Sun Java VM

Please let me know if there are any problems/issues/etc, and try and be thorough. This was an absolute bitch to setup, and I really want to get it right for everyone.


----------



## Vince (Nov 11, 2005)

Chris said:


> The new chat is up, thanks to all the guys that helped me troubleshoot it.
> 
> Direct Link is here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2005)

Check security settings for the Internet zone, and see if you have allow signed activex controls set to Disable.

Then, add http://www.sevenstring.org to Trusted sites, and see if that helps.


----------



## Vince (Nov 11, 2005)

Yep, those are all good to go.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 11, 2005)

PLEASE don't get rid of the original chat room. I can't use IRC at work.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2005)

Check to make sure that you're using the Sun Java VM, not Microsoft's built in. As soon as I figure out how to do it in IE other than Maxthon, I'll post up how, lol.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2005)

Shannon said:


> PLEASE don't get rid of the original chat room. I can't use IRC at work.



The actual IRC connection is made from the applet hosted here to the IRC server, so it might actually get through your firewall.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 12, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2005)

FYI, the bot (Stringer) is acting a little odd and will spam you with a broken message when you first log in. It'll be fixed asap.


----------



## Makelele (Nov 14, 2005)

It doesn't seem to be working properly for me, because it looks like this:

http://koti.mbnet.fi/nikinmaa/error.JPG

It worked for a while, but then it just suddenly stopped working.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2005)

Makelele said:


> It doesn't seem to be working properly for me, because it looks like this:
> 
> http://koti.mbnet.fi/nikinmaa/error.JPG
> 
> It worked for a while, but then it just suddenly stopped working.



Hrm, clear your browser cache, perhaps?

The applet is definitely working, I just checked.


----------



## Makelele (Nov 14, 2005)

Chris said:


> Hrm, clear your browser cache, perhaps?
> 
> The applet is definitely working, I just checked.



Clearing the cache didn't help.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2005)

Which Browser?

I found this:

http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=438359&messageID=1984964

On the issue. Do you have Sun Java installed?


----------



## Makelele (Nov 14, 2005)

Chris said:


> Which Browser?
> 
> I found this:
> 
> ...



I've got Opera. I don't know if I've got Sun Java, but it worked earlier, so it's quite strange.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 14, 2005)

It worked on my Oopera.


----------



## Makelele (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, I guess I'll have to use Firefox when chatting, because it works with Firefox.


----------



## Leon (Nov 14, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> It worked on my Oopera.


+1


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 25, 2005)

_*LordOVchaoS thinks*_ 

People need to start using this  

I check at least a couple times a day and there ain't a damn one of you there.


----------



## Regor (Jan 14, 2006)

could someone please log into the chat right now? I think I got my mIRC to work for it, but I'm not sure and I'd like to confirm I'm in the right place.


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm in there, but you aren't.

Stringer and Sampy will always be in the room, if you see them there, you're in the right place.


----------



## Regor (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm in there now... but it keeps using my backup name.


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2006)

It'll add a -7 to your name automatically, because most personal names (Chris, Drew, Shannon, etc) are reserved on IRC servers, so I had to put that -7 in there to avoid issues.

I'm not sure what you mean by backup name.


----------

